# Bear Fat Soap Recipes?



## Bkeepr (Apr 14, 2012)

A friend shot a bear this past season (I tried but failed) and I got some of the fat.  It is in nice thick white blocks!  It is in the freezer until I can get around to rendering it for soap.  Does anyone have a bear fat soap recipe?


----------



## Artmom (Apr 14, 2012)

I would suggest using Google first, it may appear. If not, then select another recipe that calls for animal fat and make a half batch, so as not to potentially lose the entire amount of bear fat you have saved.....while it is true that different types of fats have varying saponification requirements...I would think it similar to hog fat in composition.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 15, 2012)

Googled but only found some vague stuff, not what I wanted.  Then I found this great Soap Calculator!  Love it!  Gonna mix up some bear tallow and veggie oils to make a soap.
http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp


----------

